# Projector(s) emulating lasers



## lightingguy1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi There,



Im looking to have a DMX controlled laser emulating projector projecting over my audience for one of our upcoming talent shows.


The problem is, I have almost no experience with video systems, or video servers.

The school will be providing the projectors, but I need to control them. Here is what I found:

Elation Professional - Professional Lighting Products


Let me know what you think!
-Lightingguy1


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 13, 2011)

Are you going to be able to haze the house so that the projections can be seen?

Do you need content as well? When you say that you need to control the projectors, is this from an external trigger? Do you need that as opposed to another operator pushing "go"?


----------



## lightingguy1 (Mar 13, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> Are you going to be able to haze the house so that the projections can be seen?
> 
> Do you need content as well? When you say that you need to control the projectors, is this from an external trigger? Do you need that as opposed to another operator pushing "go"?


 

Yes I am going to be able to haze the house(may take some time, but it can be done) - its around a 1300 seat house. 

I Don't have any content, I was hoping some of you video experts could me direct where to get some "laser like content".

With the media master, I am hoping to run the software from DMX from My Expression 3 running MTC from SFX, Speaking of which, Can SFX run video?


----------



## cpf (Mar 13, 2011)

My idea for a laser would be a series of 1/2/3/4/5px^2 circles of appropriate colour, and maybe slap a wide-angle lens on the projector. You could try it out by making a PowerPoint where a bunch of little QuickArt circles fly around just to see what it looks like.

Beyond that it really depends on what you're looking at doing with your "laser." Is it just for "ambient FX?" Does it sync with music? Etc. Since it's fairly basic content it's something that could be generated on the fly in a browser with JavaScript, assuming you know someone who could write the code for you.


----------



## museav (Mar 13, 2011)

What type of 'laser' effects are you wanting to create? What projectors are being provided and what 'control' of them are you envisioning?

Here's a video of someone showing their software being used to create laser like effects using a beamer (projector), YouTube - Beamertest - Beamer as Light. A couple of things to note, other than that the video and software is in German, are that you definitely see the projected image on the screen or wall and that with the 4,300 lumen projector they used the 'beam of light' effect from hazing seems quite limited in the distance that the effect works, around the 2 minute mark into the video you can see that the demo is in more of an office space, so consider how that would transfer to a 1,300 seat venue.

Added: Off topic but the first time I heard the term "beamer" used for a projector was when I was working on a project for Mercedes-Benz. They started talking about hanging a "beamer" from the ceiling and given their views on certain other vehicle brands, I imagined their hanging a BMW from the ceiling. I eventually figured it out!


----------



## Footer (Mar 13, 2011)

If you can find one, this might be a better option: Emulator - Discontinued - Support - Products - High End Systems

Many places still have them. Rental rates can vary depending on how many spare lamps they have left. It might be cheaper then buying the control software and cabling.


----------



## len (Mar 13, 2011)

Footer said:


> If you can find one, this might be a better option: Emulator - Discontinued - Support - Products - High End Systems
> 
> Many places still have them. Rental rates can vary depending on how many spare lamps they have left. It might be cheaper then buying the control software and cabling.



+1 on that. Emulators were awesome. 

But since they're gone and you probably won't find them, I would look at some pinhole or thin bar type gobos in some scanners that do a good green. Something powerful like the old Martin 918 or the Cyberlight 2 (still made AFAIK). Something that can move quickly enough to create a laser like field yet not be a laser.


----------



## SHARYNF (Mar 24, 2011)

Are you looking for a "liquid sky" type of effect? if so then a narrow slot gobo with green gel would probably do the trick. 

Sharyn


----------

